# First Foal purchase 😁



## Horsejess2020 (7 May 2021)

I have just brought myself a gorgeous traditional cob 10 month old gelding 😍 he is super quiet and sensible nothing seems to phase him he's just generally a gent 💕

He is arriving on Monday and I have 24/7 turnout with a really chilled out a quiet heard which I'm told will not even bat and eyelid at him being put with them... I am just concerned I don't want any unnecessary injurys and want him to have a good first day to settle into his new surroundings! 

I have the day off but do need to pop to get a few bits in town I can't help but feel like a bad person for putting him out and leaving him to get his bearing for a few hours. 

Also any tips on what kind of things I can do with him to make our bond strong and when breaking comes around to make this as good as possible for both of us is there anything I can specifically do which will aid this I was thinking maybe a couple of short walks a week and then just genral grooming and coming out for feeding daily and a bit of a scratch.


----------



## Dexter (7 May 2021)

are you putting him straight out into a herd of adult horses?


----------



## Orangehorse (7 May 2021)

I would prefer to turn him out in a paddock by himself, next door to the others at first, then with one other quiet one to start with.  So they can get to know each other before all going out together.  Also if he is by himself (over the fence to the others) you can go and catch and feed and groom him so he gets to know you.  

You don't need to do too much with them, just get to be good about grooming and having their feet done and able to be touched all over without getting stressed or frightened - think if there was an injury that needed treatment.
If you introduce a rug (not strictly necessary) do it very gradually and in a stable.  

A good book is The ABC of Breaking and Schooling by Joesphine Knowles.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 May 2021)

Horsejess2020 said:



			I have the day off but do need to pop to get a few bits in town I can't help but feel like a bad person for putting him out and leaving him to get his bearing for a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

Get the bits another time. You need to be there to see how he settles.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (7 May 2021)

Dexter said:



			are you putting him straight out into a herd of adult horses?
		
Click to expand...

I believe there's another foal in the heard too


----------



## Horsejess2020 (7 May 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Get the bits another time. You need to be there to see how he settles.
		
Click to expand...

I'm planning on staying for a hour or so to check he settles okay I live within walking distance so will be popping up and Down regularly to check on him, there is another lady who will be there aswell so will be able to look in she has the heard currently in the field


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 May 2021)

Horsejess2020 said:



			I believe there's another foal in the heard too
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean yearling? If born last year, he's not a foal now.

If he's been with company in his last home, then I'd select the most sensible one in the group to go out with him after he's had an hour or so to get his bearings in his field.
Not a good idea to turn him out with a group to start with, best to take lunch with you and stay on to observe.
Hope he settles in well 🙂


----------



## eggs (11 May 2021)

I wouldn't want to chuck a youngster out in an established herd.  I have never known a group of horses to 'not bat an eyelid' at a new horse being put out with them.

If it were me I would see if I could borrow the yearling (hoping it is not a foal as it would be very young and at risk of injury with a new horse being turned out in the herd) and keep them together in an adjoining field for a few days to get introductions out of the way before putting the new horse in with the herd.


----------



## Amymay (11 May 2021)

Get the two yearlings introduced separately for a day or so, with one quiet older horse and then slowly add the rest.  Chucking him out to ‘get on with it’ will end in disaster (most probably).


----------



## NR88 (11 May 2021)

There is nothing to "make your bond strong". I do not understand how or why this airy fairy nonsense has penetrated the equestrian psyche.

A relationship will be built on trust and respect. This is created through consistent and fair training and work in time.

The time prior to their arrival would be better spent trying to get educated about equine herd behaviour and safe management. What you propose is concerning.

I do not understand why anyone would buy a ten month old and then ask what should be done with one. 

To not even know what the herd consists of and to be planning to have a youngster moved to a strange yard, thrown out in an established adult herd that possibly contains a foal and then want to go away to run errands.

OP are you young? Will there be an experienced adult involved in this purchase and future management.

I appreciate that horses are expensive currently and that "traditional cob" youngsters are often cheaper but this is a false economy.

Has youngster had a strangles test before going out with others? Will a worm count be done before going out with others? Are it's vaccinations up to date and is it microchipped?


----------



## windand rain (11 May 2021)

NR88 makes some valid points about quarantine etc worming and injections. He should have a passport and microchip by law before you move him. As to turnout a pen in the field or ajoining fields would be better after quarantine. I have a very bossy pony that takes all new additions in his stride so he goes in with the new one first (he is more interested in food that new field mates) but dropping a yearling into a n established herd might be a bit more than it can cope with. Are you sure he has been properly gelded some so called geldings are sold as such because they have no testicles which can appear any time up to 3 or more. His gelding date should also be in his passport and the stamp of the vet who did it.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (11 May 2021)

I'm not sure what's going on here after reading Ops previous post about buying her first horse. 10 month olds as a rule dont make ideal first horses.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (11 May 2021)

My weanling sales purchase jumped the fence on his first day of turnout 🤦🏼‍♀️

He just got too excited and didn’t see the fence.

He’s always been out with adult horses and has been fine. Youngest horse he’s been in with was 10 and he’s lived primarily with a 19/20yr old for the last two years and he’s perfectly well adapted


----------



## NR88 (11 May 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I'm not sure what's going on here after reading Ops previous post about buying her first horse.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm... 

OP I dont think you are ready for ownership let alone of a 10mth old based on this and your previous thread.

You need to find a good riding school where you can be around experienced horse people to gain first hand experience safely. You appear to be young and new to the equine world. A 10mth old really isnt a suitable first horse for a novice (or 2nd horse after the fiasco on your other thread).

Buying a youngster does not equate to a fairy tale where you can learn together and all that other BS that appears to be getting sold along with the ridiculous notion of bonds built from love. 

To proceed with a youngster in the manner that you appear to be going about it is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 May 2021)

I don't think the OP wants to respond now.  She's watching this thread and was last on line this evening viewing it an hour ago. 
Hopefully  OP, some of the posts might be of help?


----------



## ycbm (11 May 2021)

I agree with everyone else,  you are proposing a very dangerous way to introduce a 10 month old to a herd.  What happened in the end about this horse,  you never updated the thread?

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/nightmare-first-time-purchase.791699/page-2


----------



## gallopingby (11 May 2021)

How much do you know about the history of this yearling? It sounds as if you would be better advised to save up and buy an older one. Maybe offer to help look after an older one to start with. Putting a yearling out with an established herd of ?? 8/9/10 is asking for trouble and possibly a large vet bill. The correct way would be to introduce to either one of the same age and size or an older nanny type who is used to looking after weanlings. Whatever you do you must be able to safely go into the field and catch your horse before turning him out with others. Most established livery yards would expect a new arrival to be quarantined for a couple of weeks to ensure all health checks have been completed.
Have you considered he may quiet because he’s malnourished and needs decent food?


----------



## ycbm (12 May 2021)

I don't think it's true that most yards quarantine.   It's also of questionable value in any yard where any of the horses leaves and spend time close to any other horses before returning,  which is probably most livery yards.

Chucking  a yearling out into a herd is a bad idea,  though!  
.


----------



## Hexx (24 May 2021)

Buying a yearling is a big step, even if you have had horses before.  I did it and now my boy is rising 5 - looking back there are loads of things I would do differently if I had my time again, particularly with handling and some elements of husbandry.  I would have handled him a lot more, particularly in relation to feet, hosing, clipping and taking him out in hand around the roads when he was younger.  I would have also liked him to have been in a more of a herd environment, but the livery yards I have been on haven't really been able to accommodate this.

However, I have been extremely lucky in that he's gone from a scrawny 13 month old to a strapping 5 year-old that is quite nice looking and actually has some manners (LOL!).  He's currently having a refresher boot camp having been backed last year and is doing well, although he still doesn't see why he should trot in a straight line in hand!


----------



## Horsejess2020 (24 May 2021)

Firstly!

I'd like to thank everyone for the assumptions on my age, experience, judgement and  thanks for the "helpful" advise!

So il answer a few questions for you all as you seem concerned.
I am 24
I have loaned horses for the last 5 years
Had riding lessons for pretty much my whole life
Have worked on a yard
Yes my last "fiasco" didn't go as planned and this was not solely my fault I admit I was blindsighted with the opportunity to own my own horse at the time and if I look back I wouldn't of done it so willy nilly! But I don't appreciate being judged on this experience.

The foal I purchased was from a friend! I have got vet papers to prove gelding, vaccinations, worming ect.

The heard is made up of not only adults but adults foals and yearlings around the same age. The field owner was very helpful with his introduction into the heard and you'll all be happy to know he is very settled and has been accepted Into the heard with no problems at all. (seems the owner of this heard knows her heard better then everyone on her assumes) 

I appreciate your concerns but he is in an experienced home.. but with many experience with adult horses so I'd like to stress this is my first YOUNGSTER.

We go on in had walks twice a day and I am very confident in my abilities with horses thankyou! And if I do have any future questions I won't be posting on here as people seem to attack posters rather than giving actual advise.

Thanks again 👍


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2021)

So pleased the introductions all went well.

Your more detailed update will put posters minds at rest, given that your _yearling_ is in a mixed _herd_ and under the guidance of someone experienced with youngstock.

If you read back your initial post (with so few details) you’ll understand why people were concerned.

Good luck with your youngster.


----------



## Gloi (24 May 2021)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			My weanling sales purchase jumped the fence on his first day of turnout 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

i turned mine (Fell) out in an indoor school first to check I could catch him again and the little devil jumped a 4 foot wall into the gallery 😮


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2021)

Gloi said:



			i turned mine (Fell) out in an indoor school first to check I could catch him again and the little devil jumped a 4 foot wall into the gallery 😮
		
Click to expand...

😱😱😱😱😱😱😱😱


----------



## ycbm (24 May 2021)

Horsejess2020 said:



			Firstly!

I'd like to thank everyone for the assumptions on my age, experience, judgement and  thanks for the "helpful" advise!

So il answer a few questions for you all as you seem concerned.
I am 24
I have loaned horses for the last 5 years
Had riding lessons for pretty much my whole life
Have worked on a yard
Yes my last "fiasco" didn't go as planned and this was not solely my fault I admit I was blindsighted with the opportunity to own my own horse at the time and if I look back I wouldn't of done it so willy nilly! But I don't appreciate being judged on this experience.

The foal I purchased was from a friend! I have got vet papers to prove gelding, vaccinations, worming ect.

The heard is made up of not only adults but adults foals and yearlings around the same age. The field owner was very helpful with his introduction into the heard and you'll all be happy to know he is very settled and has been accepted Into the heard with no problems at all. (seems the owner of this heard knows her heard better then everyone on her assumes)

I appreciate your concerns but he is in an experienced home.. but with many experience with adult horses so I'd like to stress this is my first YOUNGSTER.

We go on in had walks twice a day and I am very confident in my abilities with horses thankyou! And if I do have any future questions I won't be posting on here as people seem to attack posters rather than giving actual advise.

Thanks again 👍
		
Click to expand...


That all sounds good but I'm at a bit of loss to understand why you are walking a yearling turned out in an age appropriate herd out twice a day?
.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (24 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			That all sounds good but I'm at a bit of loss to understand why you are walking a yearling turned out in an age appropriate herd out twice a day?
.
		
Click to expand...

I'm taking him on short walks so he gets used to the surrounding area and sees some traffic and once a day is 4 days a week and twice 3 days a week he come out the field for feeding and grooming I guess


ycbm said:



			That all sounds good but I'm at a bit of loss to understand why you are walking a yearling turned out in an age appropriate herd out twice a day?
.
		
Click to expand...

I bring him out the field twice a day for feeding and grooming once a day, we walk out at least once a day sometimes twice so he can get used to leading traffic and his surrounding area. 

I guess everyone has their own way of doing things but he loves his walks and is coming on really well. 

Thanks


----------



## Amymay (24 May 2021)

Just be careful not to overdo things with him.  And try not to groom too much - he needs the oils in his coat to protect him from the elements.


----------



## windand rain (24 May 2021)

Sounds like you are getting on fine agree that he should be a pony in the field for the next 2 years really with just routine stuff like feet jabs and general human contact. You are of course right in that he is your foal so you will do things your way. I am pleased you got his paperwork and it was in order enjoy your journey


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			That all sounds good but I'm at a bit of loss to understand why you are walking a yearling turned out in an age appropriate herd out twice a day?
.
		
Click to expand...

I agree mine got walked out once a week to let him see the world but was brought in, handled etc daily.

As for your rant OP good for you on all that. Youngsters are a Completely different kettle of fish to adult horses but carry on, you reap what you sow after all, maybe open your mind to the fact that people have gone before you and see all the advice as helpful not just the bits you went to read 👍🏼


----------



## photo_jo (25 May 2021)

Horsejess2020 said:



			I believe there's another foal in the heard too
		
Click to expand...

I presume when you say there's another foal in the herd you actually mean ,like yours it's
 a yearling?


----------



## Horsejess2020 (25 May 2021)

Cheeky Chestnut said:



			I agree mine got walked out once a week to let him see the world but was brought in, handled etc daily.

As for your rant OP good for you on all that. Youngsters are a Completely different kettle of fish to adult horses but carry on, you reap what you sow after all, maybe open your mind to the fact that people have gone before you and see all the advice as helpful not just the bits you went to read 👍🏼
		
Click to expand...

I understands youngsters are a completely diffrent think but everyone has to do it a first time don't they. And I read every comment very thoroughly and yes there were a few helpful comments but most were peoples assumptions and basiclly attacking me for my choice.


----------



## Horsejess2020 (25 May 2021)

photo_jo said:



			I presume when you say there's another foal in the herd you actually mean ,like yours it's
a yearling?
		
Click to expand...

He's 10 months I believe a yearling is anything from 1 - 2 years but yes again if you want to be specific they are around his age like I said around the same age as him and some older along with some adults 👍 thanks for your helpful comment


----------



## TheMule (25 May 2021)

0-6 months it's a foal. Once weaned until Jan 1st it's a weanling. Jan 1st it's a yearling. Jan 1st agin it's a 2yr old and so on.
That is standard terminology so people know what you mean. If you had just bought a foal and turned it out in an adult herd that would be concerning. You actually bought a yearling and turned it out in a herd of mixed ages, which could well work ok.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (25 May 2021)

Horsejess2020 said:



			I understands youngsters are a completely diffrent think but everyone has to do it a first time don't they. And I read every comment very thoroughly and yes there were a few helpful comments but most were peoples assumptions and basiclly attacking me for my choice.
		
Click to expand...

I read them and I didn’t see that but hey everyone’s different. You did put up a first horse post did you not? Maybe people are reacting to that? And the old adage being green on green means black and blue for good reason. Inexperienced people having youngsters can be the ruin of a horse, I see it daily, everyday I have to keep repeating ‘not my horse not my problem’ on my yard. My now three year old has better manners than most of the full grown horses on my yard, the worst ones owned by inexperienced people so go figure.

Usually if you take someone comment a certain way despite others seeing it differently it usually means it’s hitting a nerve for one reason or another, good luck with the youngster. Just try and be open minded 👍🏼


----------



## photo_jo (25 May 2021)

Horsejess2020 said:



			He's 10 months I believe a yearling is anything from 1 - 2 years but yes again if you want to be specific they are around his age like I said around the same age as him and some older along with some adults 👍 thanks for your helpful comment
		
Click to expand...

As TheMule said it was I wouldn't turn a foal out in a strange herd but a yearling yes that should be fine


----------



## TPO (25 May 2021)

I would hazard a guess that posters were concerned because you were asking for advice AFTER purchasing a youngster.

There are plenty of threads on here from people who have bought young/unhandled/feral/"rescued" horses and then asked basic questions because they are out of their depths and should never have taken on such an animal.

Of course people learn by asking (& reading/watching/doing) someone who does but the preference would be to do that before purchase. You posted on here that you had bought a youngster and then you questioned if the turnout situ and your plans would be ok. 

You indicated that a foal was being turned out with an adult herd that possibly had foals at foot. That is why experienced posters were cconcerned. People who have done their homework and proper planning dont need to ask a forum or strangers for their views.

Your previous thread was also concerning so it's of no surprise that people were concerned about this proposed situation. 

You can hardly kick off that a forum of strangers replied to your questions, based on information that you supplied, when you asked the questions to a forum of strangers who have no more information than what you supplied!


----------

